# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  تعریف آرایه ای از رشته ها

## parisasuny

سلام
من می خوام یه آرایه 4 بعدی از نوع کاراکتر تعریف کنم تو VC 6. کسی می تونه به من کمک کنه که چطور تعریفش کنم؟
تو Trbu C++‎ اینجوری نوشتمش و کار می کرد ولی تو VC نمی دونم چطوری باید یه آرایه از رشته را تعریف کنم. ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید. 
 
CHAR Pattern[NUM_PATTERN][NUM_DATA][Y][X] = { {
{
"OI",
"IO",
},
{
"IO",
"OI",
}},
{{
"OS",
"SO",
},
{
"SO",
"OS",
}}};

----------


## A_Salimi

سلام
لطفا کدهایی رو که میذارید رو در تگ کد قرار بدید

خوب باید بگم این تعاریف در vc با توربو سی فکر نکنم تفاوتی داشته باشه
چیزی که شما نوشتید اصلا کامل نیست چون متغیر هایی مثل NUM_PATTERN و NUM_DATA و Xو Y ناشناخته هستند.
بعدش هم اگه قراره چهار تا رشته ذخیره شه که شما اصلا نیاز به تعریف اینجور آرایه ای ندارید شما کافیه اینطور عمل کنید

من یک راه رو پیشنهاد میکنم :

char Pattern [4][3]={{'O','I','\0'},{'I','O','\0'},{'O','S','\0'},{'S  ','O','\0'}};

تاکید میکنم که این یه پیشنهاده شما میتونین به هر کدوم از رشته ها و یا کاراکترها به راحتی دستیابی داشته باشید

مثلا pattern[0]به شما OI رو میده
موفق باشید

----------


## SMRAH1

تعریف آرایه در سی و VC هیچ تفاوتی نداره.احتمالا اشتباه ار کد برنامه است.

----------


## parisasuny

> چیزی که شما نوشتید اصلا کامل نیست چون متغیر هایی مثل NUM_PATTERN و NUM_DATA و Xو Y ناشناخته هستند.
> بعدش هم اگه قراره چهار تا رشته ذخیره شه که شما اصلا نیاز به تعریف اینجور آرایه ای ندارید


آرایه ای که من تعریف کردم توی برنامه خیلی بزرگه و در واقع به صورت [12][13][26][2] a است. آرایه ای که من نوشتم در واقع یه مثال بود تا بگم این 4 بعد را چطوری تعریف کردم که اگه مشکلی داره بهم بگید. که NUM_PATTERN و NUM_DATA و Xو Y هم در ابتدای برنامه مقداردهی شدند.
من فکر میکنم مشکل بیشر تو تعریف رشته باشه تا چند بعدی بودن این آرایه. در VC رشته داخل " " تعریف می شود یا ' ' ؟
باز هم ممنون از راهنماییتون.

----------


## PC2st

اشکال در اندازه و سایز آخرین بعد آرایه است، سایز 2 رو به 3 تغییر بده، یعنی X باید بزرگتر یا مساوی 3 باشه.

----------

